# 4/27/15 in Kentucky



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

A beautiful, finally some sunshine but cool, morning. (date on camera is wrong, yesterday was cloudy)

Some pictures of our prettiest hay crop ever. First picture is the view from our front porch; second is from up the road looking back down the field.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Makes ya wanna go out there and waller around in it.

Put a wire up around it, put some current on it and throw some black cows in it.

Good lookin stuff.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

When we sold the farm that was my parents, we sold farm/cattle/livestock equipment/hay. I moved one fence post and Jeff & I agreed that if either one of us wanted to get cattle again we got whopped with that fence post . So now we contend with some horsey women and some days the cattle look like a better choice.

Shelia


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks awesome! I wish ours looked that good. We are several weeks behind in the good weather though.
I would take cattle over the average horsey woman anyday. Around here we do have alot of ranch women that buy hay and they are just as good, mostly better, than the guys.
You two have a beautiful place. Congrats on the hard work paying off.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great. Looking forward to seeing green like that here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks really fine Sheila.....you and Jeff look to be good stewards and knowledgable growers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We try to practice good stewardship. As we get older we're wanting to get hayfields established that we can cut two, possibly three times a year.

As for knowledgeable, we are continuing to learn some really basic things. For example, from Hay Talk we've gotten serious about soil amendments. We've been able to get chicken litter but have been negligent on adequate potash. This year we've started off with commercial fertilizer and the local co-op has been really glad to see us.  With all the things in each spreader load, we don't know whether we've supplied a specific need or is the combination. We're pleased with the results.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

That sure is purty.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> A beautiful, finally some sunshine but cool, morning. (date on camera is wrong, yesterday was cloudy)
> 
> Some pictures of our prettiest hay crop ever. First picture is the view from our front porch; second is from up the road looking back down the field.


What you are seeing by looking out your front door is no accident. The salad looks good enough to eat, flings a Thousand Island or Ranch dressing craven' on me.

It is hard sometimes to bite the bullet and sink money into a crop knowing the weather may dictate an undesired outcome. When it all comes together and your have the crop you have then it kind of makes a person swell up inside.

Well done.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like a slice of heaven on earth


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

A few days later and the scene has changed.

Weather forecast last week sounded like an opportunity. Orchardgrass was just showing a few heads. Took the chance. First small squares of the year yesterday (5/5/15). More details may follow .


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice crop.The last picture really got me the bales so close,all of a sudden I was hearing the engine on my baler against the governor the plunger just pounding more hay in idle the tractor down a little more.Then the whole picture became kind of funny as most of you have never seen a baler with it own engine to idle the tractor down would be the last you would do in thick hay. Oh how making hay is the same everywhere but not really.The old NH 290 3 wire with a V4 Wisconsin has rested in the barn,while I used a NH 500 twine with the deutz diesel.But got the 290 out last year as drought kept the crop to nothing so cost of wire was insignificant, just listen to the V4 even when not on the governor. The joy of seeing bales pop out as fast as you dare push the hay in the pickup is universal no matter how you bale it.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

My first memory of a hay baler was one my Dad used on the farm we lived on for the first years of my life. That noisy, troublesome machine did not encourage me toward hay baling at all!.

Around here everyone must be kinda wimpy -- use twine instead of industrial strength stuff like wire .

Shelia


----------

